# Lightroom CC won't open



## Telescopist (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi all,
I send a 'crash report'. I'm not sure what good it does to send these reports. It's not like someone contacted me about the problem. Attached is a screen shot of the message. 
Otherwise my weekend is going pretty good! Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Ed Anderson (Sep 8, 2018)

Sending the crash reports is a good thing.  Could you tell us more about your process (what you were doing when this happened)?  From the info I see you're on LR 7.4?  The latest version is 7.5, perhaps a bug that was fixed in the upgrade.


----------



## Telescopist (Sep 8, 2018)

Ed, honestly I'm not sure that I have 7.4 or the latest update 7.5. The reason for that is that when I attempted to open up classic that is to say the icon in the taskbar that's when I got the notice that Lightroom had crashed. So I'm sort of stuck.


----------



## Telescopist (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm not getting any feed back here. Would it be advisable to uninstall LR Classic CC and LR CC?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 9, 2018)

Telescopist said:


> I'm not getting any feed back here. Would it be advisable to uninstall LR Classic CC and LR CC?


This is not an Adobe forum, it's a forum of Lightroom users. We cannot help you with feedback on crash reports.

There are a number of possible culprits if Lightroom crashes on startup:
1: It could be corrupted preferences. How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen
2: It could be a problem with the catalog. Move the catalog folder out of your Pictures folder, so Lightroom can't automatically find it. When you get a dialog that asks you where it is, there is also an option to create a brand new one. Do that and see if that works.
3: It could be the application itself, so uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## Telescopist (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes. I was cognizant of the fact that there is a distinction to be made between the 'official' Adobe forum and a forum of Lightroom 'users'. Although from a conceptual point of view this distinction is a bit hazy when it comes to problems technical and otherwise that arise from time to time. I'd also like to clarify one point. I wasn't asking for feedback on the crash report in an interpretive sense of the word: what does all this stuff mean in the report that is generated?  Rather I was trying to demonstrate what happens every time I attempt to open LR Classic CC or the Cloud version. 

I cannot reset the preferences in LR room because I cannot open LR. I've sent numerous crash reports -- so many that  I would blame Adobe if I've been temporarily blocked.

Thank you anyway for the advice you did offer. I'm uninstalling the program.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 9, 2018)

Telescopist said:


> I cannot reset the preferences in LR room because I cannot open LR.


The link also gives you a method to do this without starting Lightroom.
And what about my second suggestion? Did you try that at all?


----------



## Telescopist (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry for the delay response. I have had a successful interaction with someone on Adobe's chat interface.  I had to give this person full access to my computer as  a prerequisite. It has taken about 3 hours to resolve my issues. Since there was a discussion or discussions involving the corruption of the LR Preferences folder, as a preventative measure before the reinstall of PS CC & PS Classic CC, I renamed this folder.   It took at least 2 hours to reinstall LR Classic CC and LR CC.  However my time was productively spent reading an article in Astronomy Magazine on the history surrounding the measure of the motion of stars. It is a fascinating account that begins in earnest around 1842.  

I was able to successfully launch both programs once they were installed. Next up was an attempt to update PS CC. Every time I attempted to update it in the last couple of weeks it failed. Technical support also attempted to update it since I had not relinquished control of my PC. The problem persisted.

 Technical support had to trouble shoot the problem. This took about 30 minutes before he/she arrived at a solution. Here is a link for anyone who runs into the same issue. Troubleshoot error code 160 while installing Creative Cloud apps


----------

